# Critters with special containers?



## ceribells (Jul 11, 2020)

So I know the grasshoppers and goldfish (regular as well as ranchu and popeye iirc) have unique containers that aren't the standard critter tanks/cages. Does anybody know of any others? I hate the default tanks but really like the motion and interest of displaying critters!







My personal holding-out-hope wish is that we'll be able to customize our critters one day with a few tank options. I'd love to see more fish in a bubble-style glass bowl, or bugs in fancier cages.


----------



## Minimasher (Jul 11, 2020)

Both the snapping turtle and the Japanese spider crab are container-less! 
p.s these aren't my photos


----------



## Bcat (Jul 11, 2020)

Well, there’s the flea that displays under a little glass. Lots of people think it’s gross, but I find it adorable! Exactly the vibe my  ̶t̶o̶r̶t̶u̶r̶e̶ ̶d̶u̶n̶g̶e̶o̶n̶ ̶ basement needs 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2020

^yeah and i have pet turtles all over the island too lol. They’re all named Chad.


----------



## cocoacat (Jul 11, 2020)

The diving beetle and pondskater both display in a blue bucket. (I tried looking for a pic but I'm pretty much like Blathers when it comes to bugs and Google wasn't being kind.)

The horseshoe crab can be displayed and interacted with.

The sea horse has a cylinder tank.

I'm a bit disappointed the big fish, like sharks, often display in a large plastic bucket instead of a tank.


----------



## Uffe (Jul 11, 2020)

Flies and mosquito have a clear cup holding them captive. The nasty looking giant isopod is in some square shaped bucket from what I remember, staring at you.


----------



## Tiffany (Jul 11, 2020)

the bowl the goldfish are in seems dumb to me because u can't really see them unless u angle the camera overhead. i prefer the glass bowls in nl. that said the guide shows all the tanks and most of them are typical tanks. there are a few in little blue boxes like the soft shell turtle and mitten crab. the really big fish like sharks and oarfish look like they are in swimming pools. the crickets are in cages like the grasshopper. i find it funny that the mosquito and flea are kept in upside down cups with a paper underneath.


----------



## ceribells (Jul 11, 2020)

@Minimasher Japanese spider crabs are absolutely terrifying imo. Maybe I need one of those guarding my mermaid area... From me, I suppose.

@cocoacat Ugh same, hate googling that stuff.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 11, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Well, there’s the flea that displays under a little glass. Lots of people think it’s gross, but I find it adorable! Exactly the vibe my  ̶t̶o̶r̶t̶u̶r̶e̶ ̶d̶u̶n̶g̶e̶o̶n̶ ̶ basement needs
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2020
> 
> ^yeah and i have pet turtles all over the island too lol. They’re all named Chad.


My turtles are all named Boris. And my horseshoe crabs are named Oscar. Imma name my spider crabs Pierre (when I get them)


----------

